# S. Branch AuSable Lake st Helen to Roscommon



## Navige (Jan 14, 2011)

I just bought a cabin near the dam on Lake St Helen/Mud Lake. Has anyone caught any trout between the dam and Roscommon? I found some DNR data that the water is considered warm until the connection with East Creek. Has anyone had any luck on east creek near st Helen road either? The DNR data shows it as moderate trout water.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Navige said:


> I just bought a cabin near the dam on Lake St Helen/Mud Lake. Has anyone caught any trout between the dam and Roscommon? I found some DNR data that the water is considered warm until the connection with East Creek. Has anyone had any luck on east creek near st Helen road either? The DNR data shows it as moderate trout water.


I have float hunted some state land in the area for ducks on that stretch. Very weedy and slow moving in my experience. Plenty of beaver dams to get over. Edges are very overgrown. I would think the water is way to warm and slow for trout but i could be wrong. You dont move downstream without paddling. Paddling upstream is a breeze.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

The closer you get to towards the Mason tract stretch the trout fishing will improve but having said that I know a guy who fished not too far from Saint Helen and reportedly caught some sizable Browns.


----------



## Navige (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. I am looking forward to kayaking that area and now I will bring a rod along with me as well. I also can’t wait to fly fish the Mason tract.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Fish swim around - pick up a thermometer, and use it a lot, year-round, would be my advice. I know little about that stretch other than driving Old M-76. Ground water enters streams though - somewhere.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I’ve never been up that far but did find trout above Steckert Bridge. However I would personally consider that kind of the upper limit for them. In the early spring I would expect you find some up there. Beautiful river for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

I used to fish the stretch through the oil fields 40 years ago. Caught my largest brook and brown trout in those waters.


----------

